

Ask HN: Apps to document my life?  - threepointone

I'm a data junkie. I like measuring stuff and analyzing it, but I've usually used paper/pen, or the odd text file here and there. I also recently got myself an iPhone 4, and it seems like a good device. I'm looking for suggestions on which app(s) to download so that I can log daily details about my life, and analyze them later (a data dump would be good) I'd soon like to be able to generate reports in the style of Nicholas Felton (http://feltron.com/); I don't even need them to be pretty, I'd just really like to see key areas and see how I can become a less stressed, more productive person. Any suggestions/tips? Do any of you do stuff like this?
======
Serene
Felton generates these reports with daytum available for iphone:
<http://www.apple.com/webapps/utilities/daytum.html>

see <http://home.comcast.net/~aurametrix/site/?/page/Health_2.0/> for more
gadgets

~~~
threepointone
gracias, I made myself an account, and am trying out the mobile version.

------
threepointone
FYI: I also just discovered that Felton is making an iPhone app. I look
forward to it. <http://daytum.wordpress.com/2010/05/23/backend-upgrade/>

------
lancer
I use <http://dailydiary.com>. It uses email to help you keep track of
personal metrics (either numeric or free-form text). It doesn't have a native
iPhone app though (yet).

------
bobds
Felton made it already: <http://daytum.com/>

~~~
threepointone
I'm trying it out. Looking forward to it. It's a little barebones, and I was
hoping it'd take mroe advantage of the phone. I'll report back when I've used
it for a while.

------
evo_9
how about <http://ohlife.com/>?

I really dig their unique/creative email data submission tweak. Great idea.

~~~
threepointone
I tried ohlife for a while. It's good as a diary, no doubt. I'm looking more
at analyzing miles walked, food eaten, words typed, time slept, etc. I figured
a device such as the iPhone would make things easier.

------
threepointone
clickable link to Nicholas Felton's site - <http://feltron.com/>

